# AM em Linda-a-Velha e futuro Meteolindaavelha



## Carochas (22 Set 2012 às 22:16)

Boa noite a todos,

embora já timidamente tenha colocado uma ou duas fotos da minha Davis 6162, ainda não tinha apresentado a minha estação convenientemente. Os meus conhecimentos de meteorologia são limitados, no entsnto há uma grande vontade de aprender. O interesse começou há alguns anos e derivou de uma necessiade profissional. Trabalho em eng. de telecomunicações, mais propriamente em feixes hertezianos e principalmente em freq. acima dos 13GHz onde por vezes o pior inimigo são os hidrometeoros. Sem me alongar mais com descrições apresento as fotos da minha Davis, encontra-se na cobertura do prédio onde habito, numa posição bastante favoravel sem obstáculos. Antes que fique preocupados, a chaminé ao lado da estação é apenas de respiradores de casa de banho. Não deita calor.









Norte




Nordeste




Este




Sudeste




Sul




Sudoeste




Oeste




Noroeste

Entretanto já há dados disponiveis no Wunderground, Noaa e weatherlink


----------



## Carochas (24 Set 2012 às 12:13)

Boas, 

não referi no meu post, mas agradeço sinceramente comentários de algo que considerem que possa melhorar a qualidade dos dados recolhidos, por exemplo tenho a dúvida de se subir o módulo de temperatura acima dos actuais 1,5m faz sentido ou não. 
Obrigado.
Carochas


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2012 às 12:18)

Muito boa a instalação. Mas a base não me inspira muita confiança, mas também não tenho noção do peso que tem. 

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBOAL10


----------



## stormy (24 Set 2012 às 14:53)

Boa instalação...é pena o anemo não estar um pouco mais alto, para fugir á turbulencia do prédio um pouco melhor..

Já há uma rede densissima a cobrir a grande Lisboa...que bem!
É pena não sabermos ao certo da fiabilidade de todas as estações...um bom projeco futuro seria criar uma especie de sistema de controlo de qualidade das estações para que sejam todas uma boa base de recolha de dados para qualquer entidade que deles necessite..até o IM


----------



## Carochas (24 Set 2012 às 15:35)

Obrigado Mário e Stormy pelos vossos comentários. Cada lage da base tem cerca de 30 kg, mas na realidade já me tinha passado pela cabeça adicionar mais duas lages, acho que de facto será melhor "just in case".
Em realação ao anemometro, concordo plenamente. Vou procurar uma solução para acrescentar mais um metro ao mastro (mais que isso também não posso porque teria de ter um suporte diferente, preso ao chão e o condomínio não dixa furar a palca ).

Stormy, acho uma excelente ideia ter uma espécie de "auditoria" ás estações e suas instalações e criar uma rede de confiança comprovada. Não sei se este tema já tinha sido abordado anteriormente, mas submeto de imediato a minha estação para ser auditada. É claro que os custos associados às deslocações, algumas delas implicando talvez até pernoita podem ser o calcanhar de Aquiles nos tempos que correm, no entanto, sem dúvida uma excelente sugestão!
Bem hajam!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2012 às 15:45)

Carochas disse:


> Obrigado Mário e Stormy pelos vossos comentários. Cada lage da base tem cerca de 30 kg, mas na realidade já me tinha passado pela cabeça adicionar mais duas lages, acho que de facto será melhor "just in case".
> Em realação ao anemometro, concordo plenamente. Vou procurar uma solução para acrescentar mais um metro ao mastro (mais que isso também não posso porque teria de ter um suporte diferente, preso ao chão e o condomínio não dixa furar a palca ).
> 
> Stormy, acho uma excelente ideia ter uma espécie de "auditoria" ás estações e suas instalações e criar uma rede de confiança comprovada. Não sei se este tema já tinha sido abordado anteriormente, mas submeto de imediato a minha estação para ser auditada. É claro que os custos associados às deslocações, algumas delas implicando talvez até pernoita podem ser o calcanhar de Aquiles nos tempos que correm, no entanto, sem dúvida uma excelente sugestão!
> Bem hajam!



Penso que o anemómetro esteja bem onde está e com uma altura razoável, aquilo que poderia fazer no teu lugar era colocar a estação numa das pontas do telhado tal como está a minha, pois no meio existe não só o calor do telhado mais latente o que influência as temperaturas em dias de ausência de vento, como o próprio vento fica um pouco mais distorcido na sua direcção.





Essa ideia da auditoria já foi dada, mas nos aqui no forum acabamos por fazer isso já sem querer, aliás, estamos a fazê-lo já com a tua estação e fazemos com tantas outras.


----------



## vitamos (24 Set 2012 às 16:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Essa ideia da auditoria já foi dada, mas nos aqui no forum acabamos por fazer isso já sem querer, aliás, estamos a fazê-lo já com a tua estação e fazemos com tantas outras.



Como poderá causar alguma confusão o termo penso que é importante referir aqui algo. Ninguém faz auditorias a estações meteorológicas pessoais aqui no fórum... (daí eu pessoalmente não gostar do termo). Simplesmente convidamos os membros do fórum a mostrar as suas estações para que os membros mais entendidos possam opinar no sentido de dar sugestões e contribuir para eventuais melhorias ao nível das instalações.

Já agora, e como dá gosto ver tanto empenho... Parabéns Carochas, não só por uma instalação que á primeira vista parece muito bem conseguida, mas também pela humildade com que solicitaste sugestões para eventuais correcções á mesma. De louvar sem dúvida.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2012 às 16:27)

vitamos disse:


> Como poderá causar alguma confusão o termo penso que é importante referir aqui algo. Ninguém faz auditorias a estações meteorológicas pessoais aqui no fórum... (daí eu pessoalmente não gostar do termo). Simplesmente convidamos os membros do fórum a mostrar as suas estações para que os membros mais entendidos possam opinar no sentido de dar sugestões e contribuir para eventuais melhorias ao nível das instalações.



Sim, obviamente, nunca quis dar a entender que se andava a passar aqui credenciais de instalação.


----------



## Carochas (24 Set 2012 às 18:01)

Mário, Vitamos, o meu "auditoria" estava entre aspas por entender que defacto não será o objectivo principal, nem mesmo secundário do Forum, no entanto tenho de admitir que me deixei levar pela emoção... eheheheh. Obrigado pelos vossos comentários e dicas que são sem dúvida encorajadores.

Mário, o teu comentário sobre o efeito temperatura no meio do telhado faz todo o sentido. Vou ver onde posso colocar o mastro mais na beira da placa. Depois mando fotos.
Obrigado a ambos!


----------



## Kraliv (25 Set 2012 às 10:21)

Não sei se faz diferença ou não na instalação (na Oregon faz) mas o anemómetro está virado a sul...ao contrário do da Davis do Mário que está virado a norte 


fiquem bem


----------



## Carochas (25 Set 2012 às 12:41)

Kraliv, é um comentário perspicaz e de facto o anemometro da Davis vem de origem a 0º ou se preferirem a 360º, mas a consola deixa-nos calibrar/alterar esse parametro e foi o que fiz. Instalei sem dar grande importância e calibrei depois para o Norte Geográfico que na minha foto de "Norte" é sensivelmente nas primeiras janelas do lado direito em baixo no predio "esquisito" (Piramide de Linda-a-Velha) em frente.


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2012 às 13:14)

Excelente notícia uma estação meteo em Linda-a-Velha, até dá para ver meu prédio nas tuas fotos


----------



## Puma (25 Set 2012 às 13:14)

Olá…

Fico muito contente por ter um vizinho, com quem possa comparar valores, e que neste caso apenas temos a A5 a separar o “ território “.

Os meus parabéns pela estação e pela instalação, contudo gostaria de dar duas opiniões, que de certa forma já foram mencionadas:

- Colocaria o módulo de temperatura o mais para cima possível, pois como está no centro do telhado, e sendo este revestido a tela, poderás vir a ter as temperaturas inflacionadas, e por outro lado tentaria colocar a estação numa das extremidades do telhado por forma a ficar mais “ arejada “,tendo em consideração de que a mesma é “ móvel “.


Fica bem.


----------

